# Free crossing with Speedferries.com



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Speedferries are giving away one free return ticket with each return booking made in December. For details see:-

www.speedferries.com

Don


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don,

Got the email yesterday from Speedferries, was just about to slap in a couple of weeks for next year when I noticed the maximum width has been reduced to 2 Metres  

I'm sure your O.K. but we're a tad over.

Ian


----------



## 88817 (May 9, 2005)

I got caught out on the height restriction, only I had already booked and they give no refunds. So I have a booking that's no good when using the M/H.

Advice is, read the small print before booking!!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ian,

We are OK with mirrors folded we are 1.97.

Many friends have fallen foul of this rule change.

I think Norfolk Line have a good deal going at present. I'm not sure what the Tunnel offer is.

We are off to OZ after Christmas so I'm unable to take up speedferries offer.

Don


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don,

Not too worried, we went with them this year and were satisfied with the service albeit a long drive down. We bought P&O shares this year for the concessions at Hull, lets hope they prove worthwhile next year.

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I felt smug booking Speedferries in November; now I chastise myself for being so keen and thereby missing out on a free trip  

Don - Interested (for which read selfishly comforted) you are 1.97 with mirrors folded. Murvi spec says 2.00m (which I could happily interpret as 1.99999999 for Speedferries) but last time I spoke with Murvi I didn't get a warm feeling this was necessarily correct .....

With my satellite dish I think I will be smack on (OK, hairsbreadth over) 2.90m high, again, smack on the Speedferries limit.

Length well OK.

Preferred Speedferries over Norfolk as I will be heading off smartish south along coast from Boulogne.

Someone of here or another list suggested the 2m width limit was seasonal, not applying in winter (as opposed to summer, not Spring/Autumn as well). But their website gives no such comfort.

Dave


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

When we went in Aug, we had a couple of bikes on a rack at the rear which took us over the length limit, we were prepared to put the bikes inside for the crossing but they weren't concerned and we boarded with them still on the rear. Unfortunately there's not a lot we can do about the width.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Dave,

I've had a "Senior Moment" (again)

I just measured the van and the body is 1.97 and with mirrors folded 2.14 anyway in a hightop you won't even get a second glance. We did not even fold the mirrors when we used them this year.

Don't worry about the height there is plenty of headroom where the campers are parked. Boarding at Dover can be a problem if you don't get it right but the loading crew are very good and keep an eye on things.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don,

What is the nature of the Dover loading difficulty/ trickery?

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Dave 

There's a a slight dog leg as you load, take it steady and use your mirrors and you won't have a problem.

The side of the loading ramp is about 2 foot high so you can see it in the mirrors OK.

Once inside there's plenty of space or there was when we used them in Sept/Oct.

Don


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Although it may not effect you guy's, when the tide is high there is a 'kink' in the ramp. When we left the ship we managed to 'adjust' the towbar electrics because of the increase in the 'departure angle'


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We travelled with Speedferries early September and had no problems, ours is 2.28m wide but nobody bothered. On the way back we had paid the extra for Premium option which only gave us a free pastry and a coffee but we were loaded first before any cars and drove in and turned around with plenty of room so I can't see the point of the 2m restriction.
Cheers Sid


----------

